# Record Video From MACBOOK cam



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi guys

i am trying to record video from my macbook cam i have seen this done in final cut pro hd can you tell he how to do this or is there an app that will let me record video from my cam.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

iMovie HD does this too, and [depending upon which MB model & s/w you have] may be included as part of the iLife suite in your MB.

If so, just open up a new project, and then at the lower left, click on the movie icon [to the left of the scissors icon], open up iSight, and away ya go, recording and then save in whatever format in wherever location you have available.

Now, when you go to collect you Oscar for Best Director, just remember who helped ya, ok?


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks that works grate i never looked in imove hd as i have been using final cut pro hd for video editing btw i have ilife 06 as it came with my macbook


----------

